# Looking for people to share expenses COBIA fishing.



## VTman (Jan 12, 2009)

Looking for people to share expenses COBIA fishing.</DIV></DIV>Hi,I own a 200023.5 Trophy boat, 150 Merc in great shape, and moved here from Vermont. With the cost of gas and oil and maintenance for the boat, it is hard to get out fishing as much as I would like to this timeof the year, especiallyfor Cobia. </DIV></DIV>If anyone is interested in going Cobia fishing for the day, and can help with the expense of it, let me know. I can't afford to pay for everything andgo by myself, Most of my trips willbe during the week, but also will be going on the weekends.I will be launchingmy boat out of the Pensacolaarea. </DIV></DIV>Terence</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV>


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Terrence!

I'd probably be willing to go on a weekday. 

Tom (originally from MA, been here 10 years....Go Sox!)

850-983-3286


----------



## VTman (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Tom,

Cool,I will give you a call next week, and depending on the weather see which day is best to go Cobia fishing.

Terence


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i would like to go on a weekend and help you on the bills but i don't know anything about cobia


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i'd be interested


----------



## blane tankersley (Jun 2, 2008)

I will be down in s few weeks and i will for sure go out with you and help with expenses. I have all my own gear. Your boat have a tower?


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

hey there i wouldn't mind going out with you i am open almost any weekend just give me a call 228-365-0194 my name is jesse


----------

